# Rocker studs and oiling question



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a set of #142 heads for my 77' 400 block. I'm having them converted over to threaded studs, and I was wondering if can use a set of stock studs taken off #13 heads? Despite the fact the 142 has oil through studs and the and the #13's studs are solid. 
Can I just run the proper oil through push-rods? 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Yuup


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You can do that (in fact, you must do that because the oiling passages in the heads won't match up with the block), but if you're going to have to have the stud bosses machined/threaded anyway then I'd recommend not using stock studs. Instead use the meatier 7/16 studs. That bottleneck on the factory Pontiac stud is a known weak point if you're running any kind of stouter than stock cam (and associated stiffer valve springs). Yeah, you might save a few bucks by reusing the bottlenecks ---- until one of them breaks and takes a bunch of stuff out with it. 

Bear


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright, i'll go with the beefier studs. Would it be alright to use 1.65 roller rockers with these heads without any milling of the head? 
I know that large valves are the best for power, but these 142 heads are small valve and are the best heads condition wise i have. I'm hoping the 1.65 roller rockers will help out a little, combined with my Lunati Voodoo cam, and being forged pistons. I suppose a good port and polish would help too.
The machinist is going to try and enlarge the openings for large valves, but he thinks he can only get the exhaust valve in.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes you can use 1.65 rockers, as long as you make SURE you enlarge the pushrod holes in the heads --- otherwise the pushrods will rub on the head and do "bad things". Time to find another machinist because yours doesn't know what he's doing. Going to both larger valves should be nothing more than recutting both seats and fitting the valves.

Make sure the machinist uses a 30 degree seat on the intake.

Don't bother with polishing the heads, the benefit is hardly worth the cost (or the time if you do your own). Reshaping the ports is worth it but only if you have someone who knows Pontiacs and has experience porting Pontiac heads do the work.

It'd still be worth your time and effort to scour the wrecking yards looking for a set of good heads that already have big valves and screw in studs. They shouldn't be that hard to find. Arm yourself with a print-out of how to interpret Pontiac head and date codes so you'll be able to recognize what you find.

Bear


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

It would be nice to have the large valves put in, but the valves now are awfully close together. 
I have a set of #13 heads, but they have a broken valve stem seized in one of them, lots of rusty gunk build up in the passages of some, valve job being required. Heck the intake valves I have lined up were rescued from the #13
There aren't any pontiacs from that era either in the junkyards. And it just plain aint in the budget for another set of heads. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------

